# Does this beak look overgrown?



## liltweets

Hi all, I joined a while back but haven't posted much. I have one 'tiel now, Tweety (Tweetytweets, we changed his name a little when we found out "she" was a he) and am thinking of getting another one.

I found one I am really interested in, parent raised like my first one, but handled a lot and very tame (like my first one) from what I'm told. I have 2 different pictures of him, he is about 7 weeks old, but his beak looks overgrown. I'm suppose to go see him/her this weekend but am not sure about the beak.

What do you all think? I enlarged them and the second pic just does not look right to me.

In the first picture it looks ok, but the second one it looks to be too long. 

Here are the pics:


Pic 1, looks ok?










Pic 2, looks overgrown?










Thanks!


----------



## liltweets

He is the one with the yellow in his crest.


----------



## Renae

It looks normal to me. 

Here's a diagram of a healthy 'tiel so maybe you can check these out when you go visit this other 'tiel. 










*If* it looked like this then you have every right to worry










*Signs of a healthy beak *

A healthy bird has a healthy beak. And a healthy beak means that your bird will be using it to eat, play, and chew. If your bird's beak is causing him discomfort in some way, he will avoid using it. Signs that your bird's beak is in healthy include:

Smooth, symmetrical appearance
No peeling or unusual textures (Members of the cockatoo family should have fine powder on their beaks, the result of proper grooming of healthy feathers. See Feather Types, Anatomy, and Molting)
No discolored areas
Proper beak length (Check with your regular avian veterinarian to see if the tip of your bird's beak is as short as it should be for her particular species).
Proper alignment of the upper beak and lower beak
*Abnormal beak growth and development* 

The most common beak abnormalities include:

Overgrown beak
Scissors beak
Prognathism or "parrot beak"


----------



## liltweets

Hi Solace, thanks for the posting that. Poor little birdy in the second picture you posted. Awww. 

What about this one, a bigger picture, does it still look ok?


----------



## Renae

It's sad! I seen quite a few other birds with overgrown beaks, and it really wasn't a nice thing to see.

That 'tiels beak is fine. If you want to be reassured, you can take him/her to an Avian Vet, but I can tell you now, I have 8 and their beaks are like that and I've never had any 'tiels with overgrown beaks. 

Here's 2 of my 'tiels. 



















I assume you're getting the 'tiel you're going to look at from a breeder? if so a lot of breeders out there are excellent and take really good care of their babies, but I know how you feel, you wanna be 100% sure everything's okay before you get it, and that's all part of being a great owner.


----------



## liltweets

Oh, ok... that second picture of one of your birdies really helps. His is a little longer than my 'tiel's but since yours is healthy then I'm thinking that the one I'm going to look at is fine. I guess they can have different lengths as far as beaks go. 
Yes, he will go to the vet for a check up anyway. I just really didn't want to get into immediate health issues at that age.

You have some beautiful birdies. 

Thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## RedFeather

It looks normal to me.


----------



## Renae

Thanks  I'd say it looks a bit longer cause he's older.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He looks good to me, so cute  Let us know how your visit goes


----------



## Kerry78

I thought my birds beaks were long too,
but you lot reassured me that they sort them out there selves 

I think Teallies decided to grow his beak so he can have revenge on me Lol


----------



## liltweets

Thanks everyone for looking and reassuring me. The first picture does look fine but I'll know more when I go see him/her, if I decided to go ahead and get the little one.

Solace, she isn't a breeder, her male and female laid eggs and had 3 babies. They are parent raised but she handled them a lot. My Tweety was parent raised and handled a lot by a girl who was not a breeder either. He is really tame and snuggly. I know they can all have different personalities but she said all 3 of hers are very friendly and love scritches. Sound like she has done a good job with them.


----------

